
My broken experience with Apple support - deepan_s
https://medium.com/@subramani.deepan_62785/my-broken-experience-with-apple-support-c8b9ba1278c
======
majui
If he could have gone to a "non-authorized" third-party for support, like with
a PC, then his blog post wouldn't exist, because he would have gone elsewhere,
instead of airing his grievances online and hoping Apple will listen and
change.

